# New Saxo Bank bike for 2011



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone know when they typically put these out? Specialized is the bike supplier for 2011, I am wondering what the bike will look like.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

t_togh said:


> Anyone know when they typically put these out? Specialized is the bike supplier for 2011, I am wondering what the bike will look like.


Dude, way too early to be asking. The ink on the contract for Contador is barely dry. You probably won't see a new paint scheme for 2011 for the team until late 2010, and who knows, by the 2011 Tour, I'm sure Contador will have an exclusive paint job.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks to me like the white one in this thread... 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=220660

Scroll down to where the guy has already built it up. It's got a Saxo Bank sticker on the seat tube.

Cheers!


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

That is a Tarmac...in 2010 they had a Roubaix in those colors....will they do that for the Roubaix in 2011?


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Doesn't look like it...

Unless you're looking at this one...

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=52870&eid=6064&menuItemId=14881

Looks to be the only Roubaix model that comes with blue on the frame.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

goneskiian said:


> Doesn't look like it...
> 
> Unless you're looking at this one...
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of blue...I have the '10 Roubaix Comp w/the Saxo colors. I liked it on the '10 frame because it was subtle and not loud. The '11 Expert in blue just screams loud and I don't like it. Maybe it will be different in person when I see it. That carbon/gloss carbon Roubaix Expert is very nice looking. I still think they left the Roubaix out to dry on the paint schemes vs the '11 Tarmacs.


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm with you Mikagsd! The Tarmac definitely got the better end of the deal. I don't like the Expert or Pro paint jobs and that is where I was looking. The S-Works is too much $$$ for me....I am hoping they have a Roubaix Pro Frameset in the Saxo Bank get up when they finally get around to it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

t_togh said:


> I'm with you Mikagsd! The Tarmac definitely got the better end of the deal. I don't like the Expert or Pro paint jobs and that is where I was looking. The S-Works is too much $$$ for me....I am hoping they have a Roubaix Pro Frameset in the Saxo Bank get up when they finally get around to it. Fingers crossed.



I'll tell ya...if the 2010 S Works Roubaix in the white blue is available anywhere on sale, I would pick that up in a heart beat but I don't think its available anymore. Here it is:


----------



## mikagsd (Mar 22, 2008)

Don't know what happend to the link but its on Specialized's archive, its the SL2 S Works Roubaix in carbon/white with a touch of blue. Awesomeness......


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Yep that is the one! I can't find them anymore. Hopefully next year's bike is similar.


----------

